# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  A special tour

## JEK

My son-in-law was in town for business, so we joined the young family in Chelsea. Most of his week was spent being courted by law firms trying to woo his company for some outside-counsel business, which culminated with the  Patent Prom http://www.nyipla.org/nyipla/JudgesDinner.asp

Yesterday we walked around his NYC corporate offices  -- quite a property!

http://www.wired.com/2010/12/google-nyc/


111eighthave.jpg

----------


## amyb

NY NY it's a wonderful town-you're gonna like it here.

----------


## cec1

It reminds me of some of the cruise ships we see sitting outside of the Gustavia harbor!

----------


## JEK

> It reminds me of some of the cruise ships we see sitting outside of the Gustavia harbor!



 :cool:

----------


## Rahena

JEK! Chelsea is the neighbour of Manhattan, New York. I personally have explored the place when I was on my New York tour, That was quite a different kind of experience of me. I explored so many of the other places of New York, and enjoyed really a lot.

----------


## luisv4less

My family and I love visiting  Orlando, and we’re always looking for new ways to explore and learn more about the parks. So, when we were invited to spend the day on a VIP Tour, we jumped at the chance.

----------


## stbartshopper

How do you think the photograph of the building was taken- helicopter and then photoshopped?

----------

